# London to landsend 310 miles



## Shaun Robinson (31 Mar 2014)

Just wondering if anyone else has signed up to do this ? 310 miles in 24 hours on the 14th of June which is my 40th birthday so had to be done


----------



## frank9755 (16 Apr 2014)

I've ridden it before over three days. 
It's a reasonable challenge to do it in 24 hours given that there is likely to be a headwind.


----------



## Shaun Robinson (16 Apr 2014)

Yeah they warned us could be a lot of head winds I best get training eh


----------



## ianrauk (16 Apr 2014)

That is a very tough challenge. Very best of luck to you.


----------



## StuAff (16 Apr 2014)

ianrauk said:


> That is a very tough challenge. Very best of luck to you.


+1. 310 miles, lumpy, and lots of that lumpiness is at the end. Done 223 in 24 hours, but 310 in those conditions would almost certainly be beyond me.


----------



## Beebo (17 Apr 2014)

Wow, that's a rolling average of 20km per hour, every hour, without stopping! That seems doable, but factor in rest stops, hills, headwind, fatigue, mechanicals etc, and suddenly that 20kph looks more like 25kph!
Good luck, it will be one hell of a 40th birthday!


----------



## Shaun Robinson (17 Apr 2014)

Yeah not going to be easy but think I can maintain 18mph as will be riding as a group always Easyer which gives you 2mph extra with no extra effort , awesome way to spend my birthday though


----------



## Supersuperleeds (17 Apr 2014)

That's a hell of a challenge, good luck with it.


----------



## frank9755 (23 Apr 2014)

Shaun Robinson said:


> Yeah not going to be easy but think I can maintain 18mph as will be riding as a group always Easyer which gives you 2mph extra with no extra effort , awesome way to spend my birthday though



Drafting certainly helps but it's actually hard to do a long-distance ride in a group all the way. People tend to have their own rhythms, their good and bad patches, and they rarely coincide. If you get really sleepy, you need to stop and rest - whatever others might want - as it's dangerous to fall asleep on the road. People have fallen asleep on bikes and it has sometimes been fatal.


----------

